
The Coming War on General Computation (2011) - jacquesm
http://opentranscripts.org/transcript/coming-war-general-computation/
======
baldfat
The biggest war on General Computation is that devices are replacing our
computers. I work for a non-profit education company. We have 2 Dell All in
One computers in every classroom. Hard to argue we need $1,000 computers when
they are basically a web browser machine. Now Apple is making an iPad to be
useful for the average person's computer use 95% of the time.

Who needs DRM when the devices themselves lock people out.

------
shams93
Given then Chromebooks can go into dev mode and run linux and you have windows
subsystem for Linux, really what we are seeing in 2017 is the ubiquity of
linux and the gpl stack

------
wolfgke
There is a kind of sequel to this talk:

Fighting Back in the War on General Purpose Computers

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pT6itfUUsoQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pT6itfUUsoQ)

------
themodelplumber
This is a rather hyperbolic talk. I kept thinking of counter examples; non-
spyware devices, general purpose computers I've browsed by the hundreds in the
last week; ways to maximize the use cases for devices sold at ridiculously low
"black box" price points; missed opportunities to pour even worse regulation
on the innocent user, etc.

I dunno, I just can't get there. I don't see a war on general computation.
Maybe a shifting set of industry priorities around it, but that isn't a war...

------
scottfits
interesting read, especially today when everything is a computerized device.

------
InTempWeTrust
Seeing how often the cracks where infected, this approach by the - not -
entertainment industry, will be the road the giants of tomorrow will take.
Apple, google - they will try to brick any remaining free device.

------
traverseda
Again?

~~~
allemagne
It was the first time I've read this. Glad I did, at least

------
Cyphase
FYI: This is from December 2011.

